# Moms with sensory issues?



## soposdedi (May 9, 2005)

Hey mamas!

I don't know if there is a tribe for moms with SID or spectrum disorders or the like, but if there is, i'd love to be pointed to it







. Thank you!


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

There is a thread under Special Needs Parenting about adults with sensory issues...here it is: Ok I think we need an adult sensory thread


----------

